# Cold Steel Nightshade



## TCBA_JOE (Apr 1, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about these knives? I know they're not made for constant use or utility use, but what are you opionions on buying one for personal defense? I am interested in buying a karambit, and would like some opinions. Thanks for the help.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Apr 1, 2006)

You can get a decent point on them, but the edge sucks.   After many hours of work, I got a barely acceptable one on it.  Make good trainers though.  I like the look of the Nightshade Karambit, I'm hoping a real one like that is in the works.  Use them as a trainer, after blunting it.  Nice and cheap.   A little light in the hand would my only hesitation for using one like that.  Mine just collects dust.

Jeff


----------



## Wild Bill (Apr 3, 2006)

They look too agressive for personal carry. If you had to use one prosecuters would eat you alive regardless of your justification. Look for a knife that is designed for more utility. You should be abe to say in court and to police that you had a knife for everyday use and that you were forced to use it to defend yourself. Never admit to carrying a knife specifically for self defense.


----------



## rutherford (Apr 3, 2006)

Wild Bill said:
			
		

> They look too agressive for personal carry. If you had to use one prosecuters would eat you alive regardless of your justification. Look for a knife that is designed for more utility. You should be abe to say in court and to police that you had a knife for everyday use and that you were forced to use it to defend yourself. Never admit to carrying a knife specifically for self defense.


 
Good points.

I carry a Karambit because it's a MA weapon and is essential for certain attribute training.  Plus, it's fun.

However, it's an absolutely terrible knife for personal defense for all the reasons Wild Bill states.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 3, 2006)

You want to seriously think about the first two posts; very good information and advice in my opinion!

Paul


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 4, 2006)

My wife has the tanto and has been known in the past to carry it  Most of the time it is on the night stand beside her bed. I agree it is a nasty weapon to have to justify to a law inforcement oficer


----------



## masherdong (Apr 10, 2006)

I really like this one that Emerson makes.  I ordered mine yesterday and will be receiving it in about a week or so.  










I also have the nightshade karambit from cold steel.  For me, the blade is too long, 4" to be exact.  I like this emerson because it has a karambit handle but the blade doesnt look scary.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 10, 2006)

masherdong said:
			
		

> I really like this one that Emerson makes. I ordered mine yesterday and will be receiving it in about a week or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those because the blade is not quite as "task specific" as the hawkbill blade on a traditional karambit.  I don't have one though because I won't carry any knife with a liner-lock.


----------



## masherdong (Apr 11, 2006)

> I like those because the blade is not quite as "task specific" as the hawkbill blade on a traditional karambit. I don't have one though because I won't carry any knife with a liner-lock.



I agree.  Do you carry a lockback blade?


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 16, 2006)

masherdong said:
			
		

> I agree. Do you carry a lockback blade?


Yes, the folders I currently carry are Spyderco Endura's.  I also like the Benchmade Axis lock (and variations thereof) and frame locks.

However, the strongest lock is a fixed-blade


----------



## Shinkengata (Apr 16, 2006)

I recently broke the tip off of my EDC, which is a Microtech Mini Socom Elite. I'm going to have to get me a new one sometime in the future.


----------



## KenpoTex (Apr 16, 2006)

Shinkengata said:
			
		

> I recently broke the tip off of my EDC, which is a Microtech Mini Socom Elite. I'm going to have to get me a new one sometime in the future.


Ouch, that's an expensive mishap.  I carry a cheapie folder specifically so I don't mess up my good ones doing stuff that they're not supposed to do.


----------

